
Few Small Businesses Take Advantage of Mini-IPOs - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/few-small-businesses-take-advantage-of-mini-ipos-1467834213
======
gogopuppygogo
Glad to see more attention being paid to mini IPO's on the domestic market.
I'm working with Hackers/Founders ([http://hf.cx](http://hf.cx)), a group that
has begun helping organizations IPO on foreign exchanges.

It's a good option for founders who have built companies that haven't had big
revenue and can't attract domestic investment. It gives them a liquidity event
without searching for a suitor.

I'm lc (at) hf (dot) cx if anyone wants to better understand the process.

------
caleblloyd
"The new rule “very definitely is something that would work well for somebody
who doesn’t need it, a company with a really big brand name,” said ralliBox
founder David Kneusel. “But it is not something that is startup-oriented.”"

Actually I think it is startup friendly. It allows a startup with a strong
balance sheet to get funding from average people (non-accredited investors)
without the burden of being fully public.

Think consumer facing or businesses specific to a locale, especially ones that
have a fan base that may want to invest. Not the sexiest to VCs, and not
wanting to deal with going fully Public, but still could have a mutually
beneficial relationship with investors.

It just so happens that it's not that friendly to the traditional "tech
startup" that we think of, one that takes the capital and guidance of a VC to
launch into profitably.

That being said, there still is a fair deal of work that goes into compliance,
audits, and finding investors for Reg A+. Gven how rigged a standard IPO seems
between the investing bank's cut and Friends and Family rounds, I'd say Reg A+
is a welcomed addition to funding options.

